# African arrow safari



## Steve33fish

We'll just got back from a Africa and it was a blast! African arrow outfitters defiantly knows how to get her done. It was a 10 day hunt and I got the pleasure to visit other parts of South Africa before starting my hunt. We hunted Limpopo Provence and there was flooding in the area just weeks before we arrived. It did make the hunting more difficult with very limited animals coming into the blind. Walking and belly crawly was fun and I wouldn't have changed a think! Here's some pictures of my game.






View attachment 1985187
View attachment 1985188
Thanks for looking guys! Love This sight.....


----------



## bbjavelina

Glad to hear you had a great hunt. Nice critters.

I do so love those Waterbucks.

Congrats.


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS

Congrats Steve! Looks like you had an awesome trip! Great pics to boot!!!
My wife and I are leaving on July 26th for a 10 day hunt with African Arrow Safaris. 
Your pics just got me even more excited!!!


----------



## bbjavelina

Steve,

On our first trip in '09 to the Limpopo they had unseasonably late rains. Everything was green and thick, really tall grass, and there was water where it shouldn't have been. No doubt, that changes everything. Seems like you did the right thing and had a successful hunt. On the next trip ('11) it was bone dry, as it should be, and it was an entirely different experience. I guess that I'd never realized there were that many critters in the whole world. 

Now, here's the question -- as you've had a bit of time to reflect, when are you planning you're next trip?

Dane,

We leave next Wednesday. I didn't know I could get more excited, but Steve's pics put it up a notch. Good luck on your trip.


----------



## Steve33fish

Yes, the waterbuck wasn't on my list but seeing them in person defiantly got put on my list. He's a big buck, I guess my PH said the glands on his lower sides are swollen thus made him grow larger than normal. He's body was the size of a mature Eland!!!


----------



## Steve33fish

DANE-G-RUSS said:


> Congrats Steve! Looks like you had an awesome trip! Great pics to boot!!!
> My wife and I are leaving on July 26th for a 10 day hunt with African Arrow Safaris.
> Your pics just got me even more excited!!!


Dana your going to have a blast! Don't know if this is your first trip to Africa? But the people are very friendly in camp, the service is top notch! Wifey will be happy. Gerry and WJ are very good guides and trackers. Thought Harry the owner is prob the best tracker in the area. Wish I was going back with you! Good luck Dane and can't wait for some pictures and stories....


----------



## Steve33fish

bbjavelina said:


> Steve,
> 
> On our first trip in '09 to the Limpopo they had unseasonably late rains. Everything was green and thick, really tall grass, and there was water where it shouldn't have been. No doubt, that changes everything. Seems like you did the right thing and had a successful hunt. On the next trip ('11) it was bone dry, as it should be, and it was an entirely different experience. I guess that I'd never realized there were that many critters in the whole world.
> 
> Now, here's the question -- as you've had a bit of time to reflect, when are you planning you're next trip?
> 
> Dane,
> 
> We leave next Wednesday. I didn't know I could get more excited, but Steve's pics put it up a notch. Good luck on your trip.


That's a very good question, The reflection of the trip is not taking the 64 yard shoot on a Zebra. The Zebra was number one animal on the list, didn't even see one closer than 200 yards afterwards. Already planning for something next year later in season, I defiantly want the Zebra, Impala, black wildebeest, and a LION!!!


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS

Steve - Yes, this is my first trip to Africa. It has been a dream of mine since I was a kid! Were hunting for 10 days with AAS, then touring around for another 8 days. 4 days in Kruger & 4 days in the Cape. We're doing a shark cage dive while were down on the coast! It's been on the bucket list! Can't wait!!!
I'll be posting up lots of pics after we get home. Hopefully some of them will be me behind a few nice animals! 

Butch - If I don't talk to you before next Wedn., have a fun & safe trip! Can't wait to hear the stories and see the pics! Shoot Straight!


----------



## bbjavelina

I'd never considered a Waterbuck until I saw my first one in the bush. After seeing him, I knew I had to have one. That's one regal critter. 

Yeah, an Impala says "Africa" like only Kudu and Warthog can. That is, until you get into the dangerous stuff. Like Lions! Good luck with that!

I, as well, will be after a Zebra and Black Wildebeest on this trip. Along with, hopefully a Springbok and maybe a Mountain Reedbuck (seems to be a much smaller cousin of the Waterbuck).


----------



## bbjavelina

DANE-G-RUSS said:


> Steve - Yes, this is my first trip to Africa. It has been a dream of mine since I was a kid! Were hunting for 10 days with AAS, then touring around for another 8 days. 4 days in Kruger & 4 days in the Cape. We're doing a shark cage dive while were down on the coast! It's been on the bucket list! Can't wait!!!
> I'll be posting up lots of pics after we get home. Hopefully some of them will be me behind a few nice animals!
> 
> Butch - If I don't talk to you before next Wedn., have a fun & safe trip! Can't wait to hear the stories and see the pics! Shoot Straight!


Thanks, Dane,

I know I'll have a great trip. It's that "shooting straight" thing that I'm working on.


----------



## AK145

Looks like a great trip! Thanks for sharing the pictures! I'm sure you are already planning, or at least thinking about a return trip!


----------



## Deadeye1205

Awesome pics! Excellent waterbuck! But a mature eland is 1800 pounds...


----------



## dwagaman

Great trophies, well done!!!


----------



## bobdvm

Nice. What was your set up?


----------



## G Skinner

AMAZNG !:darkbeer:
Glen


----------

